# CPU WaKü aber welche?



## JonnyDee (10. September 2014)

*CPU WaKü aber welche?*

Moin pcgh User,

ich bin am überlegen mir eine fertige WaKü für die CPU zu kaufen. Leider habe ich aufgrund der vielzahl von Angebotenen FertigWaKü´s kein Plan welche denn nu die besten sind.
*
Eines vorweg, ich möchte keine richtige WaKü aufbauen sondern lediglich eine fertige WaKü für die CPU haben.*

Wichtig wäre mir, etwas besser bzw. deutlich besser Kühlung meiner CPU, sofern es eine gibt. Meine CPU ist übertaktet und brauch gute Kühlung. Mit dem aktuellen Kühler komme ich auf 68-70°C Kerntemp unter Prime und ca. 52°C CPU Temp. Beim Zocken liegen ca. 65°C max. Kerntemp an. Kann ich da mit einer fertig WaKü noch was rausholen, wenn ja mit welcher am besten.

Platz wäre für einen Radi bis 140mm oder eine Doppelradi bis 280mm

Danke für eure Hilfe


Gruß
da
Jonny


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2014)

*AW: CPU WaKü aber welche?*

Wenn du wirklich eine höhere Leistung als bei einem guten Luftkühler haben willst wirst du um eine 280er-Version nicht herumkommen. Des Weiteren muss dir klar sein, dass Kompakt-Waküs zu recht lauten Kühlungen zählen (was der Grund ist warum oft zu eicher "echten" Wakü geraten wird die das problem nicht hat). Das kann mit nachgekauften, leisen Lüftern oder Lüftersteuerungen abgemildert werden was aber natürlich wieder extra ins Geld geht - und die Kühlleistung wieder senkt da die Kompaktwaküs meist auf hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt sind bzw. die Kühllamellen einen geringen Abstand haben.

Das wohl am verbreiteste Modell in der Leistungsklasse dürfte die Corsair H110 sein, wofür aber mindestens 100€ fällig werden.


----------



## JonnyDee (10. September 2014)

*AW: CPU WaKü aber welche?*

Danke für deinen Post,

Das die Kühlung etwas lauter ist als eine selbst zusammengestellte, ist nicht schlimm da mein Tower ja allein 6x 140mm hat und die ja auch ein Eigengeräusch erzeugen. Könntest du mir noch eine weitere WaKü ans Herz legen oder wäre die Corsair H110 die beste für meine CPU.

Thanks


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2014)

*AW: CPU WaKü aber welche?*

Naja, so riesig ist die Auswahl in dem Segment nicht.

Da gäbe es noch die etwas günstigere Nepton 280L und den teuren Kraken X60/61. Entsprechende Vergleichstests un Reviews über Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Systeme findest du mit Google mühelos. 

Beispiel: http://www.overclockingstation.de/c...FCssigkeitsk%FChler-280mm-im-Vergleich/view/5


----------



## JonnyDee (10. September 2014)

*AW: CPU WaKü aber welche?*

Alles klar, also vorzugsweise dann doch Corsair. Werd mich mal durch ein paar Tests lesen.

Dankö


----------

